# a few tips from the coaches to you help buy the first bow for christmas



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

OK coaches, step up help a new archer out so they don't make any mistakes buying a first bow....... ill start out buy saying....make sure its not to much draw weight


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

My recommendation is to get your kids/grand kids a light weight (both physical and draw) recurve to start out with. I see SO many kids after Christmas with either a real "cheapo" compound from one of the big box stores, or sometimes a better one but way out of "fit" for a beginner (draw weight, draw length, really poor --cheap -- release -- usually way too long).

My experience with beginners is that they learn faster and better with a recurve type beginner's bow than with a compound. The exception for a compound is the NASP Genesis (mini or standard). Beginners that learn some decent form with fingers, no let off and not wall seem to do better over time than learning on an ill fitting compound with all the bells and whistles.

YES! I know some of the kids want a bow that looks just like mom or dad's but if you want to do them a favor start out simpler. IMO

Arne


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree. 
The mass of a compound also promotes some bad habits and the resulting frustration when someone is not accustomed to holding a bow at arms length.
You can buy a decent take down recurve for less than $100. I suggest contacting Halls Arrow in CT. They specialize in camp archery and have a
huge inventory of kid-appropriate equipment. http://www.hallsarrow.com/


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Better to rent from your archery club and get a coach to help you purchase a good target bow used to start 150 to 200$ spent on a used rukus will beat the hell out of a fuse or hunting bow for a young archer and still worth the same in a year or two if kept well


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasquech said:


> Better to rent from your archery club and get a coach to help you purchase a good target bow used to start 150 to 200$ spent on a used rukus will beat the hell out of a fuse or hunting bow for a young archer and still worth the same in a year or two if kept well


That is a good idea IF you have a club nearby. If not there are some decent "camp and school" bows with interchangeable risers and limbs that can provide a more than adequate introductory experience and grow a bit too. We buy SF Optimo+ bows from Halls for an average of $90.


----------

